# Bloodborne Debut Trailer



## Ares

I'm looking forward to Bloodborne developed by From Software the same company that was responsible for Demon's Souls, Dark Souls and Dark Souls II.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Yeah that game looks amazing but then again I'm an unabashed Demon's/Dark Souls fan! It's about the only game on the horizon that makes me want to buy a PS4... too bad there won't be a PC version but oh well. They released a 6 min video of gameplay the other day:


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Another new trailer showing off some co-op. This is counter productive to my "I'm trying not to buy a PS4" plan... I haven't seen too many other PS4 games that get me excited. I don't want to buy a PS4 just for one game. ugh


----------

